# NetBeans JLable Text ändern?



## FranzvonAssisi (21. Jan 2014)

Halli, Hallo,
ich habe nur eine hoffentlich kurze, kleine Frage:

Ich programmiere gerade einen Frame mit einem Textfeld. In dem Textfeld sollen Aufgaben erscheinen, deren Antwort man in einem entsprechenden Textfeld eingeben kann...

Ich bin eigentlich schon ziemlich weit, jedoch verzweifele ich seit ca. 3 Tagen daran, zu versuchen das Textfeld zu ändern... (Ja, 
	
	
	
	





```
jLable1.setText(exercise);
```
)

Jedoch meldet mir NetBeans immer, dass 'jLable1' nicht gefunden worden sei und ich bitte eine Klasse mit dem Namen erstellen solle oder die selbige Datei importieren solle (Was auch nicht funktioniert)

Wahrscheinlich ist es iwas sehr einfaches, aber ich hab leider auch keinen Thread beim googlen gefunden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
FranzvonAssisi

PS: Ich hänge den Quellcode mal nicht an, das einzige was drin steht ist

```
public class writeexercise{
[INDENT][INDENT]jLable1.setText(exercise);[/INDENT]
}[/INDENT]
```


----------



## wolfgang63 (21. Jan 2014)

Schau mal den Namen deines Labels genau an.
 jLabel1 und nicht jLable1


----------



## FranzvonAssisi (21. Jan 2014)

Jaah, sorry, ist aber im Quellcode richtig geschrieben... (überall)

Aber stimmt natürlich, danke für den Hinweis...


----------



## FranzvonAssisi (22. Jan 2014)

Ok, ich hab versucht das JLab*el*   in einer eigenen Klasse zu ändern... Als ich das in eine non-static Methode "umgewandelt" habe 
	
	
	
	





```
public void Name() {...}
```
 hat es funktioniert...

Und vielen Dank für die Belehrung zu der Schreibweise eines Labels.

FranzvonAssisi


----------

